# Sasha - Radiation for large mass on Thyroid



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry about Sasha's diagnosis. 
I don't have any experience with this. 

My thoughts are with you and her, prayers the treatments goes well.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

My sister had bone cancer for 7 years and did well with radiation. On the dog side, I know of several GRF members whose goldens had radiation and did well too.

All the best to you  I'm subscribed to the thread now and will check for new posts when I log in


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

I unfortunately don't have any experience with radiation treatments, but I do want to send both you and Sasha lots of (((hugs))) and support to get through this and have more quality time together..


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Here is Sasha, a couple of weeks ago on her 12th birthday. 
I am supposed to have a consultation Monday morning to find out about the radiation. It is 1 1/2 hours away (with no traffic) and I have a 9 AM appointment. But we have a big snowstorm coming and I am not sure what is going to happen and if I will make it.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

ZeppGold said:


> Here is Sasha, a couple of weeks ago on her 12th birthday.
> I am supposed to have a consultation Monday morning to find out about the radiation. It is 1 1/2 hours away (with no traffic) and I have a 9 AM appointment. But we have a big snowstorm coming and I am not sure what is going to happen and if I will make it.


Sasha is adorable  The worst should stay north of you.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

We had to reschedule our consultation for Sasha for this morning. Sasha will start radiation next Monday. She will be going Monday, Wednesday and Friday for 4 weeks. The doctor is very confident that this will help the thyroid tumor. She also has some small spots on her lungs, so after the radiation, we may have to do some chemotherapy, but one step at a time.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a sweetheart! I hope the treatment will help her!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sasha is beautiful, sending prayers for 100% successful treatment.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

How is sweet Sasha doing?


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Sasha completed her treatment last Friday. She seems to be doing well and will wait for the follow up in a couple of weeks to see how the tumor responded. She is having a little trouble throwing up occasionally, but I am hoping that will go away as her throat recovers. Thank you for remembering her.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update, hope you get great news from the vet in a few weeks.
She is such a sweet girl.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Keeping you and Sasha in my thoughts.


----------

